# Kubota l245 fuel filter



## Tonytrendel (Oct 19, 2021)

When changing the fuel filter do I need to fill it with fuel or do I need to bleed the injectors or anything?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Fill it.. when u start the engine, hold the throttle about 3/4 to full..
You’ll hear it stumble and slow down..
Do not let up.. wait until the rpm’s pick up.. 
if u let it shut off, you’ll have to bleed the the whole system.. starting at the inj. pump & moving to the injectors..
Good luck


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Both my Kubota's, in fact every Kubota I've owned (I've owned at least 10 of them), all have a bleed knob on top of the pump, located near the front, that you open (after filling the filter and pumping the initial prime knob on top of the filter housing to pressurize the system (may or may not have the primer knob on top of the filter housing). Opening the small handwheel / knob on top of the pump, will evacuate any air in the system. Once it's running smoothly, you close the knob-handwheel.


----------

